# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Коллекция вопросов: Мы же не фанаты и не сентименталисты?--мангуст чище--

## Maral Alim

Почему все таки мангуст считается чистым животным чем остальные? Тем что они не облизываются? Рыбы, черепахи тоже же не делают того?
(подруга задала мне такой вопрос, и я не смогла удачно ответить, и поэтому считает что я все принимаю в слепую).

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Приведите, пожалуйста точную цитату о мангустах из книг Шрилы Прабхупады, чтобы я мог дать свой ответ.

----------

